# In case you missed this....



## Eagle33 (Sep 1, 2017)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170728-academy-signs-multi-year-agreement-summer-showcase-playoffs-san-diego


----------



## Wez (Sep 1, 2017)

Yea, we were talking about that awhile back, great news!


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Sep 1, 2017)

TCD said:


> I-5 traffic will go from hellish to nightmare


So, in other words, normal?


----------



## outside! (Sep 1, 2017)

At least until they mitigate the race track back to wetlands....


----------

